# Trade deadline



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Came and went.

Looks like the biggest deal of the day was griffey to the sox. Jason Bay may also be going to tampa.

Bay to the Rays might be a good deal for them. A not to old OF with alot of pop. Will they be able to sign him long term?

Sox get an average OF to go along with all there other average OF, with the execption of the sometimes dangerous Jermaine Dye.

Twins made no moves as expected after alot of talk about moving bonser,span, and Livan. I wonder how its going to work when Cuddyer comes back there is not way they can sit Span at this point. Dazzle mentioned doing what the Angels are doing with there 4 OF's, having one DH every 4 days. I don't think that will work with the twins. I would be hard to bench both Kubel or Monroe, With Kubel having a better season than Cuddyer.


----------

